# Muzzle loader scopes?



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm looking to finally put a scope on my old Black Diamond Thompson Center 50 cal.

Anybody have any advice on a decent scope in the $150 or less range? 

Thanks in advance!

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 2120Tom (Jul 2, 2008)

Nikon ProStaff 2-7x32 is a nice scope, the older models are 75yd paralax and made for shotguns, new models are 100yd. Should be able to find it in your $ range. 
Believe there was a fellow had one advertised here a few weeks back for a decent price, maybe check classifieds back a ways to see if it sold.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

I have the same gun and have a Simmons 44 mag 3-9x scope. I love it. My t/c black diamond is super accurate with 100 grains of powder and 240Gr bullet.
Ski


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Around $100.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I use a Bushnell Trophy XLT 1.75-4x great scope.


----------



## TXflatsfishin (Jun 3, 2010)

nikon inline xr is built for muzzle loaders and isnt a bad scope,you should be able to get it in your price range.i looked up the specs and its the same scope as the nikon omega but cheaper cause it doesnt have the tc omega name attatched.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Check out the Thompson Center Gorilla scope. Very nice scope for the money.


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

This is the one I use on my ML:
http://muelleroptics.com/mapv451440

About $130.


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

Well ifen ya ain't got one yet, yer cuttin er close. I have a Black Diamond and she wears a Nikon Prostaff 2-7x32. I bought it quite a few years back and it has held zero and has been crystal clear. It has been a very good scope for the money.


----------

